# Junkie XL Touchscreen Tutorial question



## Peter Costa

Hi everyone,

I just watched the Junkie XL tutorial on his touchscreen for Cubase. It looks like he's using a custom template developed by Mark Wary ¿sp.? (I couldn't catch the name very well)? Are his templates available as a commercially produced product or does he only do customizable setups?

I know I've seen someone posting on the forum about MIDI kinetic. Does anyone have any experience with this and is it capable of lots of the little tricks you see in the JXL video? I especially liked the the dropping CC11, CC1 down/up 10, copy CC11/1/7 to other controller lanes, and view scrolling through the different Controller lane views. FYI I use Cubase 8 on OSX Mavericks.

Also does Lemur seem to work just as well on android as it does on iOS? Any suggestions on running either a surface pro or larger than 11.8" tablet? I'm needing to increase my workflow substantially soon and looking at adding a touchscreen. Sorry lots of questions kind of placed all over. Any help is always greatly appreciated.

Pete ;D


----------



## InLight-Tone

I'll chime in on the Surface Pro part. I just came across Lemur and the whole touch screen and want to get into this too.

I bought Lemur for Android and have it running successfully on my Android phone. I also have a Surface Pro 3 and have tried every emulator to get Lemur running on it but have only hit a dead end on this. The farthest I've gotten along is with DuOS but I can't get the Lemur creation app to communicate with Lemur running on the emulator thus I can't load any templates on it. Lemur does see the midi ports running on my DAW computer. Apparently it is because DuOS doesn't support local networking. I've tried with Bluetooth also and it doesn't work.

I want in to the the touchscreen world but I don't want to buy another tablet to run Lemur but if I can't get the Surface happening soon I'm going to bite the bullet because the workflow of having those buttons at your fingertips is awesome. C_brains looks like a must have.


----------



## samphony

I'll probably go and build a setup of a touch screen ready tv box and a 22-24" touch screen.


----------



## InLight-Tone

samphony said:


> I'll probably go and build a setup of a touch screen ready tv box and a 22-24" touch screen.



Are you referring to an Android TV box? Any suggestions on which one to get? I was checking those out and wasn't quite sure what to look for but a larger touchscreen like Junkies would be super nice...


----------



## Ozymandias

Peter Costa said:


> Also does Lemur seem to work just as well on android as it does on iOS?



It works well, on the whole, but there are some minor bugs so it's not quite on a par with the iOS version.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

Most of his commands are really easy to do with in Cubase with the project logical editor and the midi logical editor. I have many of the same commands on my touchscreen. 

I recommend TouchOSC for iPads and Emulator Pro for any Windows based solutions (what I use on a 22" touchscreen running on a Dell computer with Windows 8). (No, this isn't an android emulating program - it is a touchscreen midi controller program. People have gotten confused about that in previous threads).

Mark Wherry only does work for RCP AFAIK. There's a fairly old but useful article about him working at RCP where he talks about developing the touchscreen and custom sampler for Hans. You can easily find it by googling his name. If you only need simple controls like JXL's then Emulator Pro works great for it.


----------



## samphony

The Android MXIII TV box or never and an Acer/Dell/Hanspree touchscreen and lemur should be fine. Will set you back around 200-400 $. You could also get a PC these small desktop ones around 200-300$ Plus a touchscreen.

Read this article of one who successfully build one http://djtrax.us/201503/23-inches-of-touch-control-with-traxus/


----------



## synthpunk

here is the link to Tom's video btw


----------



## Peter Costa

Thanks for the response everyone. Gerhard, is it possible to get a low end all-in-one touchscreen PC in order to run emulator pro? If I were to buy something like 3+ years old would it still do the trick or does it require a little more CPU in order to eliminate major latency issues? I'm also looking at getting a slave to run some of my template off of, would it be better just to run the touchscreen off the slave or should it be independent. Thanks again everyone.


----------



## samphony

I would run the touchscreen independently.you could also get such an android or windows quad core USB thumb drive size TV stick and plug it into such a touchscreen.


----------



## mohurwitzmusic

"Latency" is not really a factor, in the conventional sense...

Lemur processes info at a theoretical max of 60 frames per second. The more "stuff" that it has to process/draw in real time, the farther it gets away from the theoretical max of 60 fps. With good programming, Lemur can run close to the theoretical max even on an iPad 2. It's _highly_ dependent on the task it is performing in the moment.

The reason an iPad 1st generation isn't recommended is because of the new Canvas element in Lemur 5 that allows for custom graphics which C_brains uses heavily. The iPad 1st Generation fails to draw the interface before/while the scripts are loading and so it bugs out. It really is an outdated piece of hardware-- most developers stopped developing for it.The interface responds slightly slower on an iPad 2 than on an iPad Air 2-- albeit it's _barely_ noticeable. C_brains looks visually stunning on the iPad Airs, simply because there are more pixels.

There are many C_brains users who use an iPad 2 which hums along nicely at 42 fps. But here's the interesting thing...if I drop a fader into C_brains, record real time CC data, and analyze the data density, the curve it draws is identical to my iPad Air 2 which runs C_brains at 58 fps, I believe. (As an aside: Lemur faders draw CC data just as smoothly as hardware. I've done quantitative tests that prove this).

Also, WiFi/hardware doesn't contribute to data density either. With a WiFi connection, the data density is identical to that of hardware. I've done many quantitative tests to prove this. The big difference between WiFi and hardware is the _stability_ of the connection. Depending on the mood of the universe, WiFi can suffer from drop-outs. The occasional data drop out isn't a big deal, but it can be infuriating when the WiFi connection gets suddenly dropped altogether and you have to go and manually reconnect it. Some days it works perfectly with zero drop outs, some days the damn thing will disconnect every hour. Ad-hoc connections can help with this.

So you'll be fine really with whatever tablet, so long as it's not the oldest generation. I still use my iPad 2 alongside my iPad Air 2. So whatever tablet you get, check the processor against the iPad 2. I definitely would run it as an external piece of gear that sits somewhere conveniently on your studio desk. To do otherwise would kind of destroy the purpose, not to mention you'd lose multi-touch. Personally I'm not a fan of the idea of a giant tablet. With a good menu system, everything should be no more than a swipe or tap away.

Hope that helps 
MOH


----------



## Ozymandias

mohurwitzmusic said:


> Personally I'm not a fan of the idea of a giant tablet. With a good menu system, everything should be no more than a swipe or tap away.



I've come round to the same opinion lately. A big screen is nice for performance-oriented things (Antonio Blanca projects and the like), but after a few months of this I decided it's just not particularly comfortable as a DAW workhorse. Maybe if I had longer arms...


----------



## Waywyn

I really hope that Lemur will be available for Surface Pro 3!


----------



## InLight-Tone

Waywyn said:


> I really hope that Lemur will be available for Surface Pro 3!


Let's keep our fingers crossed but the response so far is that they are not porting


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

I run Emulator on my slave. I haven't experience any issues with running it along side VEP. I have it send midi to my master over ethernet. One thing I forgot to mention is that i strongly recommend running it not on your master since every time you touch it the mouse moves there and you'd have to keep bringing it back to your DAW.


----------



## Jetzer

In the meantime, you can of course also program these key commands by using your keyboard. I was surprised how many of his commands I already use just by using my keyboard. Got a few new ideas though. 

Touchscreen is nice and for sure a future addition, but you don't have to wait on the perfect touchscreen/software to use certain commands. 

Having them in front of you with visual info does of course help since you will forget the key commands you barely use...(guilty)


----------



## samphony

@alex why not run Blue Stacks on the surface pro 3 and install Lemur via android through that ?


----------



## InLight-Tone

samphony said:


> @alex why not run Blue Stacks on the surface pro 3 and install Lemur via android through that ?



It doesn't work I've tried it a million times with different networks, Wifi, Bluetooth, ad-hoc etc. The closest I've gotten is with DuOS but they don't have local networking yet so the editor can't communicate with Lemur in the emulator...


----------



## Waywyn

samphony said:


> @alex why not run Blue Stacks on the surface pro 3 and install Lemur via android through that ?



Because of the same reason as InLight-Tone already mentioned! It simply doesn't work and for some reason you can't get the WIFI to work. I spent hours on this and they are totally wasted!

I would pay 50 bucks rightaway if someone would throw me the perfect solution on how to run Android stuff on a Surface Pro and having all WiFi options etc. available and not having to deal with 40000 ad links and sponsor messages!


----------



## Waywyn

JH said:


> In the meantime, you can of course also program these key commands by using your keyboard. I was surprised how many of his commands I already use just by using my keyboard. Got a few new ideas though.
> 
> Touchscreen is nice and for sure a future addition, but you don't have to wait on the perfect touchscreen/software to use certain commands.
> 
> Having them in front of you with visual info does of course help since you will forget the key commands you barely use...(guilty)



Well yes, but if you are about to use a lot of keyswitches it gets a bit messy. Wait, what was set Timecode again and the rulers to select Left and Right marker" Shift+Ctrl+L ... oh no, that was delete project instantly and make sure it totally got not saved ... SH*T! :D


----------



## Jetzer

Haha that sounds way too familiar :D

Surely touchscreen is the way to go but if you for some reason don't have one (yet) you don't have to wait for using some of these commands.


----------



## charlieclouser

If you don't want the hassle of remembering cryptic key commands or setting up a touchscreen, here's a solution that's around $200 - $300, doesn't require a second computer or Android box to run it, has tactile feedback, and has bullet-proof reliable hardware:

http://xkeys.com/XkeysKeyboards/index.php

I've used these in the past and they are great. I still have a couple in the closet, but I don't use them at the moment since I've got everything on key commands on the main Mac keyboard, and I've got it all memorized - no biggie.

Watching JXL lean over the touchscreen and delicately press just the right spot to activate a key command, then watching the lag until the command activates drove me a little crazy. I could never be comfortable with a system that required such a careful, deliberate, and delicate approach (never mind the lag) - I prefer being able to hammer away rapid-fire and have instant response, without needing to look down at the thing I'm hammering on to make sure I was pressing the touchscreen in just the right spot. 

I've set up Lemur templates on my iPads out of curiosity, but needing to look down at the thing to insure I was hitting the right button just slows me down too much. With the x-keys units you can print out legends on supplied perforated templates that easily slip inside the removable key caps, use blanking keys to create dead keys as separators and/or group multiple keys together into big buttons that use two, three, or four keys at once, control backlight colors, etc. In essence, they are doing the same thing the touchscreens are - activating a hard-to-reach key combination that you're unlikely to use from the main keyboard. You don't get the ability to have multiple "pages" as you would on a touchscreen, but it doesn't look like JXL is using more than one page anyway, although users of Lemur on iPad might need multiple pages since the screen is so small. The bigger x-keys units have 80 or 128 buttons, so hopefully that would be enough for many uses. In an old video of Harry Gregson-Williams' rig it looked like he had one of the x-keys "stick" models above his main Mac keyboard to use as transport controls for his ProTools rig.

Just like using touch screens as fader controllers, I think it's a solution in search of a problem. Nifty, sleek, and hi-tech, but still not nearly as good as existing hardware solutions. Good old faders, knobs, and buttons - dumb, durable, simple. That said, I'm interested in things along the lines of the Optimus line from Art Lebedev - hardware keyboards with lcd displays on each button:

http://www.artlebedev.com/everything/optimus/popularis/


----------



## dadek

I've wanted one of these...
http://www.jlcooper.com/_php/product.php?prod=eclipse24m
...for ages for all of the same reasons CC and others mention, just so expensive.


----------



## Ozymandias

charlieclouser said:


> Watching JXL lean over the touchscreen and delicately press just the right spot to activate a key command, then watching the lag until the command activates drove me a little crazy.



That's probably a symptom of his custom setup and/or Cubase. There's no lag with Lemur or TouchOSC.


----------



## Waywyn

charlieclouser said:


> Watching JXL lean over the touchscreen and delicately press just the right spot to activate a key command, then watching the lag until the command activates drove me a little crazy. I could never be comfortable with a system that required such a careful, deliberate, and delicate approach (never mind the lag) - I prefer being able to hammer away rapid-fire and have instant response, without needing to look down at the thing I'm hammering on to make sure I was pressing the touchscreen in just the right spot.



Hey Charlie, as said before Lemur works pretty much without any latency. The reason why there is latency in his videos is, that his setup is like 3000+ tracks huge. If he opens a folder containing 500 tracks, you get as much delay as if you hit e.g. the "show only tracks with data" button on your touch screen. My setup is only around 300-400 or so and everything works like a charm! I think it also depends on the complexity of commands!


----------



## Waywyn

For me currently, this is the shit anyway!


----------



## snattack

The lag is the logical editor working in Cubase. C_brain (= Lemur) has the same behavour in some operations, and it's not because of slow response time in the control surface, since some tasks - that doesn't require the logical editor - works instantly. An X-Key would not solve this, nor would faders/hardware buttons.

AND, compared to doing those macros manually, half a second of waiting time seems comprehendable


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

snattack said:


> The lag is the logical editor working in Cubase. C_brain (= Lemur) has the same behavour in some operations, and it's not because of slow response time in the control surface, since some tasks - that doesn't require the logical editor - works instantly. An X-Key would not solve this, nor would faders/hardware buttons.
> 
> AND, compared to doing those macros manually, half a second of waiting time seems comprehendable


+1


----------



## mohurwitzmusic

snattack said:


> The lag is the logical editor working in Cubase.



Indeed I had to build some amount of lag into C_brains to make sure that chains of commands executed in series.  It's milliseconds, though.

FWIW, I just did a test of a project with 6000 (thousand!) bars of sixteenths notes and C_brains selected the correct note in every beat in under 500ms.


----------



## snattack

mohurwitzmusic said:


> Indeed I had to build some amount of lag into C_brains to make sure that chains of commands executed in series.  It's milliseconds, though.
> 
> FWIW, I just did a test of a project with 6000 (thousand!) bars of sixteenths notes and C_brains selected the correct note in every beat in under 500ms.



OMG, time is money, start optimizing


----------



## JaikumarS

Wondering whether anyone used this with lemur / can it be used ? - http://www.dell.com/en-us/shop/dell...40t/apd/210-agrr/monitors-monitor-accessories

Came across an interview post on Matthew Margeson and he's using a Dell Touchscreen - http://www.musictech.net/2017/02/film-music-interview/


----------



## dave_castaway

Hi guys, i'm using an Asus touch screen with Android Box MXIII, Touch Osc and Cubase.

I tried and buyed Lemur with C-Brains from Midikinetics, but i find my way using my personal template with Touch osc.
The only problem was adapting the midkinetic project to the tousch screen, because it was born for the use with ipad. In fact, I have abandoned it and i created a project with Touch Osc, which is simpler and faster, even if it have less function.

You can see what it can do in this screenshot.

It's not yet finished.


----------



## jononotbono

I'm curious as to what is the best app to use for a large touchscreen? Are there any affordable 27 inch Touch screens? I'm using iPads and Metagrid at the minute (but do own OSC and Lemur). I've messaged Steven Slate asking whether they could implement a grid so the Slate Raven could be used as not only a mixing tool but also a Midi controller using the whole screen instead of the limited functionality of a few assignable Macros but their engineer didn't seem too interested. Missing a trick there I think!


----------



## dave_castaway

I think that Lemur is the best app, you can do anything, i mean if you have the ability to program through scripts. It requires a learning period. But if you need simple buttons or similar, Touch Osc is faster than Lemur. In my opinion.

Both are resizable if you start with the right size.

Raven it's also good but is too expensive in comparison. I mean for my needs.
22" tousch screen and android box you will spend around 250/300 $ in total


----------



## Pablocrespo

Did you have a look at Dtouch? you can have lots of folders with buttons that work the same as metagrid, a mixer with faders and you can also edit midi and audio with your fingers.


----------



## dave_castaway

Dtouch it's very cool, but you have the buttons on the same screen, if I'm not mistaken.

I think it's not always comfortable.

Then depends on what functions you need, for example I do not have to control equalizers or volume fader, for that i use another controller.


----------



## Pablocrespo

I think you can use as many screens you like with dtouch and put the floating buttons folders wherever you like. So you can use your current screen as a monitor and have the buttons in the touchscreen

I have talked a lot of this with the developer and I mentioned the zimmer touchscreen as a nice feature to have

I will get it as soon as I can get my hands on a touchscreen (a bit difficult here)


----------



## dave_castaway

Fantastic, i didn't know that. I'm downloading now the trial version. I'm curious.
I'll be in touch soon.

In this case, Dtouch should be a good alternative without android box.

Yes like Zimmer should be great


----------



## dave_castaway

Unfortunately I haven't got an iLok dongle, I can't try it. Let's wait for someone else


----------



## jononotbono

dave_castaway said:


> I think that Lemur is the best app, you can do anything, i mean if you have the ability to program through scripts. It requires a learning period. But if you need simple buttons or similar, Touch Osc is faster than Lemur. In my opinion.



I do own Lemur and might revisit it at some point but at the minute Metagrid is doing everything I need with a couple of iPads at the moment. The idea of a big touch screen does appeal to me though. Here's a video I made on Metagrid and how I use it to control a Cubase template of about 2400 tracks if you fancy a watch. It makes navigation a breeze and a lot of was inspired from watching the JXL Touchscreen video (and HZ's touch screen photo he uploaded a while ago)...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

jononotbono said:


> HZ's touch screen photo he uploaded a while ago



You mean the 3 touch screens 

Main, extension of the main running on the same PC, and the Zebra control.

Personally I'm looking to go from a big touch screen to an iPad. Couldn't get an Android box to work with it so I have to use Emulator Pro (which doesn't look great compared to Lemur) running on a W10 virtual machine on my Mac mini. It's a hassle to turn on an everything. That's why I just want a simple iPad. I also barely use it nowadays since I no longer compose so I don't need that much touch screen real-estate. I'm going for the minimalist have-nothing-on-my-desk look. Having the big screen does look cool though...

If you have a couple of iPads around you might want to try the Eucon app. Seems to actually work now... I'm not a fan of having to dig through all of the menus and pages (quicker just to click) but it does basically give you access to all parameters in Cubase (including the controls in the surround panner which is cool).


----------



## jononotbono

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> You mean the 3 touch screens
> 
> Main, extension of the main running on the same PC, and the Zebra control.
> 
> Personally I'm looking to go from a big touch screen to an iPad. Couldn't get an Android box to work with it so I have to use Emulator Pro (which doesn't look great compared to Lemur) running on a W10 virtual machine on my Mac mini. It's a hassle to turn on an everything. That's why I just want a simple iPad. I also barely use it nowadays since I no longer compose so I don't need that much touch screen real-estate. I'm going for the minimalist have-nothing-on-my-desk look. Having the big screen does look cool though...
> 
> If you have a couple of iPads around you might want to try the Eucon app. Seems to actually work now... I'm not a fan of having to dig through all of the menus and pages (quicker just to click) but it does basically give you access to all parameters in Cubase (including the controls in the surround panner which is cool).



Excellent! I shall look into Eucon but quite happy at the minute with what MG does as I just use it for Macros and commands in combination with physical controllers for faders etc. Where are the 3 HZ touch screens? Don't hold out on me now Gerhard haha


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

jononotbono said:


> Where are the 3 HZ touch screens?



You can see it in any recent picture like in the Masterclass. I have a funny story about someone in there not knowing what one of them did but it's probably not something I should share...


----------



## jononotbono

Oh yes. Sorry, I thought you were saying HZ released some more gold onto the forum with Photos of the layouts! How can I get a touchscreen that big? Maybe VI-C could do a fundraiser/Raffle? Sorry. Bad form.


----------



## stonzthro

Does anyone know what fader box HZ is using (to his left)?


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

stonzthro said:


> Does anyone know what fader box HZ is using (to his left)?


The old JL Cooper. I heard somewhere that it's now the Eclipse he's using.


----------



## AdamKmusic

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> You can see it in any recent picture like in the Masterclass. I have a funny story about someone in there not knowing what one of them did but it's probably not something I should share...



Found an up close image on Gearslutz https://www.gearslutz.com/board/att...ntroller-daw-zimmer-using-hans-zimmer_daw.jpg


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen

AdamKmusic said:


> Found an up close image on Gearslutz https://www.gearslutz.com/board/att...ntroller-daw-zimmer-using-hans-zimmer_daw.jpg


You can find some much clearer ones and read all of the buttons.


----------



## ricoderks

The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!


----------



## mc_deli

ricoderks said:


> The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!


Way to keep up your post to like ratio dude! Gobsmacking!


----------



## jononotbono

ricoderks said:


> The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!



That's great man! What touch screen and size is that? Is the touch screen as responsive as an iPad?


----------



## StillLife

ricoderks said:


> The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!


Wow! I am new at this. Is this the Lemur app? Did you configure this yourself?


----------



## JaikumarS

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> You can find some much clearer ones and read all of the buttons.


Could you pls share the pic of you have it? Thnx


----------



## AlexRuger

This is the best solution I've found, for two reasons:

1) It's native, so no connection bullshit and zero latency. I just bought a Dell touch display and away we go. 
2) It lives in Cubase as an instrument, so you can save presets just as you would save any other preset in Cubase. 

The developer is constantly coming up with new and great features. It's just awesome. Setting up is a total breeze, works perfectly and made my workflow so ridiculously fast.

I agree, though, the Samsung Galaxy View is a great solution. I was about the pull the trigger before I came across the 14 Bit MIDI CPU bundle.


----------



## dave_castaway

ricoderks said:


> The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!



Awesome. Did you start from the C-brains file?


----------



## DR BOOWHO

ricoderks said:


> The samsung galaxy view is still a very nice and probably cheaper alternatie for a big touch screen compared to the "real" touchscreens out there... I'm Currently using it with lemur and a usb to ethernet connection. Works like a charm!


Would you mind sharing what usb to Ethernet connector you use as I was unable to find any info. I use the galaxy view and lemur also but have it wireless and it keeps losing connection which is annoying.I also use MC Control and Eucon and it is a killer combination as having physical buttons as well as touch screen is the best of both worlds


----------



## ricoderks

jononotbono said:


> That's great man! What touch screen and size is that? Is the touch screen as responsive as an iPad?



It's 18,4 inch i believe... Full HD. So you can say the resolution is way smaller then for example the ipad but the screen is way bigger. Almost 2 times bigger. I think the size goes above screen resolution. I don't care if the buttons look good. I want them to work like they should and ik want a bunch of them  And about the responsiveness: I don't know. Like i said, i connected it with a usb to ethernet adapter. That works really fast.



StillLife said:


> Wow! I am new at this. Is this the Lemur app? Did you configure this yourself?



Yes, this is Lemur and yes, I made this myself except for the c-brains page (its the second tab on top of the screen. If you press that you will go to the next page with a bunch of cool functions)




dave_castaway said:


> Awesome. Did you start from the C-brains file?



No, I didn't knew about MidiKinetics/C-Brains before the main page was designed.



DR BOOWHO said:


> Would you mind sharing what usb to Ethernet connector you use as I was unable to find any info. I use the galaxy view and lemur also but have it wireless and it keeps losing connection which is annoying.I also use MC Control and Eucon and it is a killer combination as having physical buttons as well as touch screen is the best of both worlds



I had the connection problem aswell and contacted the developer from Lemur about that. He gave me an old installer but it did't help. Since i use the original usb/ethernet hub from samsung everything works!
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/31YC2JuhHSL._SY355_.jpg
Goodluck!


----------



## mc_deli

ricoderks said:


> It's 18,4 inch i believe... Full HD.


I've been trying to read up but not getting anywhere... why was the Galaxy View discontinued... looks great...?


----------



## DR BOOWHO

mc_deli said:


> I've been trying to read up but not getting anywhere... why was the Galaxy View discontinued... looks great...?


I think it probably wasn't a popular as it was intended which was primarily for multi media like You Tube and Netflix but for Lemur it's perfect. You can have different screens for different scenarios. I have for instance a screen just for quick controls so I can quickly adjust tracks to my liking and one for Spitfire cc patches. Sure it's not retina screen quality but still looks good and buttons can be a decent size so you don't have to precision touch every time.


----------



## 24dBFS

Hi guys,
Karol from www.14bitmidi.com here - the developer of the CPU-BUNDLE (https://gumroad.com/14bitmidi).
Many of you sent me questions and since most of them were more or less asking about the same things let me answer you all here instead of one by one via eMail. 

I'll just go as I got them:
- the Bundle consists of 4 plugins so far (CPU-A, CPU-B, CPU-C & CPU-D) but in a few days another two will be added (CPU-E & CPU-F)
- CPU stands for "Cubendo Power User" (yeah I know - I could give it a bit more thought but it is too late now)
- this is a controller for Cubase and Nuendo with all the Commands already available and added by me so NO scripting or editors are needed
- yes, it makes most sense to use it with a touchscreen but if you have a spare 1920x1080 monitor a mouse is also perfectly fine
- I decided to create this plugin as a virtual instrument (OSX and PC) instead of a stand alone application so we can save it and its presets in the same way we use any other plugin or virtual instrument 
- yes, there is a manual available (old version without the newest stuff but you will get the idea anyways), here is the link: http://www.14bitmidi.com/s1-1.html
- the new CPU-E and CPU-F will come in few days, same for the website and many new YT videos (still recording and editing all the stuff)
- you can assign any command from the Menu to your buttons (almost 4000 so far with all the new LE's, PLE's and custom stuff)
- in the new CPU-E and CPU-F there will finally be an option to rename, colorize and even add your own graphics to the buttons. No buttons resizing possible because this will cause so much mess I don't even want to think about.
- yes, the CPU-E finally introduces PAGES - 18 of them - so now you can access 192 buttons x 18 pages (I hope this is more than any sane person would ever need )
- the sliders on the CPU-A and CPU-B are for Quick Controls only, CPU-C has also sliders for Sends.
- the new CPU-E and CPU-F will give you 16 CC sliders and you, the user, can decide what CC#, midi channel#, minimum and maximum values those sliders will send
- with the newest update no more loopMIDI will be needed! I'm happy to let you know that in each CPU-BUNDLE copy there will be an additional Bome Network Pro license included! (http://www.bome.com/products/bomenet) this means for you - easy midi ports setup/installation and the ability to "talk" to every other computer in your network. Soon there will be also a WiFi support for mobile devices (using the OSC protocol) but shhhhh for now, you haven't heard it from me 
- yes, I have deleted the "old" YT videos since there are new things coming and new videos will be added, for now there is only the VEPro control test there since this is was I was testing the other day ()

I hope you have a great day and I will go back to my dungeon now!
Write me if you have any questions ([email protected]) or let us skype (name: a_14bitmidi_support) since this is often much easier and quicker for me to explain things to you and I also would like to let you know better and learn about your workflows and needs.


Cheers!


----------



## 24dBFS

Josh, 
since you've asked for this - this is how they look on a 4k screen next to each other but do you really need all that buttons/sliders mayhem??? You must have 99 fingers but whatever suits you man


----------



## ChrisFHH

I just discovered that you can open Steinberg's IC Pro on a Windows PC with any web browser via port 45000.
It's not optimized for 1920 x 1080 touchscreens, but it shouldn't be hard for Steinberg to do so.

Christoph


----------



## JaikumarS

Dear All,

I'm planning to buy this Dell 22inch Touch screen. Could you please share how I can install lemur on it? I'm planning to use it to control -Midi functions - Cubase Pro 9 on my PC.

Thank you.

Regards,
_JS


----------



## dave_castaway

Hi man. In my case, I bought an android box with wireless and hdmi connections and I installed Lemur and touch osc on it. The touch screen is connected with android box by usb and hdmi connectors. Your pc/mac must be on the same network with android box.


----------



## JaikumarS

1.How's the stability? Does the touchscreen get disconnected often?
2. May I know which android box you are using?
3. Same network as in should the PC and TVbox be connected via Ethernet to a modem on the same network?

Thank you.

Regards,
_JS


----------



## URL

I use F1-F19 for the most common command funktions in CB9 and then the mouse for the rest and it works well.


----------



## dbawmp

I use a Nix android tablet (available on amazon) for lemur and I'm happy with it. If you are looking for something affordable and HUGE I think it's a great choice. There are a few quirks like having to side load your apps and no google play store support. The responsiveness is not as quick or smooth as an iPad or even the Galaxy View, but for buttons and keyswitches it's just perfect for me. I prefer a physical fader for cc data anyway. I have the 24". The 18" resolution is crap, so if that is a good size for you, the galaxy view is far superior .


----------



## robgb

I've tried several types of touchscreen applications for my DAW. I find I barely use them. The mouse and my faderport are just easier and more natural for me to deal with.


----------



## dave_castaway

JaikumarS said:


> 1.How's the stability? Does the touchscreen get disconnected often?
> 2. May I know which android box you are using?
> 3. Same network as in should the PC and TVbox be connected via Ethernet to a modem on the same network?
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Regards,
> _JS


Sorry fo the delay,

1. No problem about stability or delay when i use it.
The touch screen is connected to android box with HDMI cable and usb cable but no problem.


2. Buy and android Tv box similar to this, the important thing is if it have the wireless.
https://www.amazon.it/Andoer®-MXIII-G-Cortex-A9-Miracast-Telecomando/dp/B012QFG4VU
Of course, now you can find a better deal with an updated android version or more RAM.
But i think that in our case for touch osc or lemur we don't need the last model came out.

3. My pc is connected to internet with a wifi key if i need an update.
http://amzn.eu/elUugtJ
For touch osc or lemur i'm using a normal router with cable, only to connect pc to the same network of android box.
The android box is connected to router with wifi.


----------



## JaikumarS

dave_castaway said:


> Sorry fo the delay,
> 
> 1. No problem about stability or delay when i use it.
> The touch screen is connected to android box with HDMI cable and usb cable but no problem.
> 
> 
> 2. Buy and android Tv box similar to this, the important thing is if it have the wireless.
> https://www.amazon.it/Andoer®-MXIII-G-Cortex-A9-Miracast-Telecomando/dp/B012QFG4VU
> Of course, now you can find a better deal with an updated android version or more RAM.
> But i think that in our case for touch osc or lemur we don't need the last model came out.
> 
> 3. My pc is connected to internet with a wifi key if i need an update.
> http://amzn.eu/elUugtJ
> For touch osc or lemur i'm using a normal router with cable, only to connect pc to the same network of android box.
> The android box is connected to router with wifi.




Thank you.


----------



## Piano Pete

Is there a way to host Touch OSC, or similar program, on a mac pro and route it to PC? I'm looking for a way to organize some macros I am making in Finale, and since I am mainly on PC it looks like Emulator 2 (not a fan of another subscription) or Ctrlr (seems to have OSC issues at the moment?) are the remaining alternatives. The mac that I host video on also has a touchscreen attached to it, so if I could use that to run a program and just route it, that would be an easy fix.

Just gotta figure out how to get Autohotkeys to route and behave like Keyboard maestro >.<


----------



## topaz

Has anyone using an android box and touch screen found a way not have to keep unplugging and replugging the usb cable to keep the multi touch function alive ?


----------



## dave_castaway

topaz said:


> Has anyone using an android box and touch screen found a way not have to keep unplugging and replugging the usb cable to keep the multi touch function alive ?


I have the same problem when I switch on the android box. 
No way to resolve the problem.


----------



## topaz

Did you try a physical usb on off switch ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183418603384








dave_castaway said:


> I have the same problem when I switch on the android box.
> No way to resolve the problem.


----------



## dave_castaway

I thought about it some time ago, but I've never tried it. It might work.

I thought about it some time ago, but I've never tried it. It might work.


topaz said:


> Did you try a physical usb on off switch ?
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/183418603384


----------



## topaz

actually thinking of one stage further and having this switching from android to mac (single touch/2nd monitor)
may also solve to re-plug problem.


----------



## Manaberry

The point of having an Android box is the price or the use of TouchOSC/Lemur?
I've seen many of you getting problems because of Android box.


----------



## topaz

Price for sure.. £200 ish for 22 inch vs 5 or 600 for an ipad pro thats job is to do so much more.



Manaberry said:


> The point of having an Android box is the price or the use of TouchOSC/Lemur?
> I've seen many of you getting problems because of Android box.


----------



## Manaberry

topaz said:


> Price for sure.. £200 ish for 22 inch vs 5 or 600 for an ipad pro thats job is to do so much more.


Holy moly, 600 an ipad to have a goddamn notification everytime to weather changes.. haha

I did try an Android box, but the specifications were all fake and it was laggy.. So I set my laptop with my touchscreen.


----------



## dave_castaway

topaz said:


> actually thinking of one stage further and having this switching from android to mac (single touch/2nd monitor)
> may also solve to re-plug problem.


Good idea man. I will try it. Replug is not a big issue, but it s not comfortable.


----------



## topaz

I ditched the TV box idea and purchased an Odroid C2 and using an OTC cable (£2) no need to replug, gfx are crystal clear... no looking back now


----------



## JashandeepReehal

I think steinberg should have a more versatile remote app so we don't have to use separate programs to assign stuff. Steinberg should make a better remote app. I use studio one and use it with the studio one remote app. Although there are lots of features not in it, they said they are gonna make it more versatile and customizable.
Steinberg should make a user defined ans customizable remote app for support on Android, ios, and windows. Would be better than third party programs like lemur or touch osc


----------

